# 11 inch red.



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's a pic of a 11 inch red. don't have him anymore to put a ruler to but ya can atleast tell he'e a beast.
Got rid of him for fighting with piraya. My Webpage


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

move to piranha pictures.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Truely a beast. Grow those others out that large  :rockin:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

very nice ...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet tank.how big is your tank?


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

very nice pics man


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

thats nice i like the pic i got a 10" in my tank its in the video posted under mad piranhas videos


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish. is the piraya he was fighting with my old piraya? didn't you just buy one of me or am i mistaken? if so that little bugger always held his own with my big reds.
wes


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

How big is your tank? I see a little caribe in there. What all do you have in there?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes wes this is thered that was fighting with the piraya.
the piraya took up shop and was constantly fighting with him so off he went. Yeah i only had one when i baught it from ya. Now i have two soon to be 3 there in a 85 gal i have another 85 cycling and the piraya are going in.
Yes there are caribas in there 3of them are4" and 1 @5-6 and only one red left.
Thanks all


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh and thanks piranha king he is doing great he's eating like a cow about 10 shrimp and a fillet of fish a week. along with some feeders. Thanks again he was worth every penny.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no problem. i knew you'd be happy with him. he has a nice personality and is a beautiful fish. i'm glad you like him.
wes

btw i still have that ternetzi for sale. also i have some big rhoms. if you wanted one i'd sell you a big rhom for 250.00.


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

awesome picture


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's too bad you had to get rid of him because he was a beast of a red.

Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Man....someone is pulling these threads from way back.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

nice lookin red


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Cool pic


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

HOLY, That was old. Seems like forever. Actually he is was a little over 10 inches. My friend has him now, still doing good.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Man....someone is pulling these threads from way back.










wasent me


----------

